

Facebook and Death - anuleczka
http://thesegentlemen.blogspot.com/2009/11/facebook-and-death.html

======
SapphireSun
I wonder if congress would import the legal framework from bank accounts to
online accounts.

------
jeff18
Hearing about distant acquaintances deaths on Twitter or Facebook won't be a
big deal when I'm driving my flying car or plugging my iPhone into my
brainstem in 40 years time.

~~~
kscaldef
Maybe you weren't being serious, but I don't really see how technological
advancements of that sort are going to make people any more comfortable being
confronted with the fact of their mortality.

